# Utilazando el WinISD: Comparando altavoces y simulando recintos acústicos



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2012)

Que tal compañeros de Foros De Electrónica.

He decidido crear este tema con la intención de poder simular los altavoces que deseamos utilizar e ir comparándolos para obtener la mejor relación Costo/Beneficio.

Por el momento, solo podría apoyarlos con recintos Bass Reflex, y quizás selladas. Acá la ventaja de las BR es que pueden ser más eficientes y tener un mayor SPL a la frecuencia de sintonía, que a la vez, permite una gran versatilidad a la hora de ajustar estas cajas. Pueden poner la Marca y Modelo  del altavoz que desean y aproximadamente el volumen en litros que deseen destinar para el recinto acústico.
Acá entran woofers de todo tipo, ya sea Hi-Fi o Profesionales. Los resultados de la simulación lo verán a continuación con algunos ejemplos prácticos que he realizado. Es indispensable que los altavoces cuenten con determinados parámetros para que el Programa pueda diseñar la caja más adecuada. Si no colocan los datos del altavoz (Parámetros Tielle-Small) o la referencia a ellos *No* podré ayudarlos.

El Programa es WinISD, en su versión 0.50a7.
Acá pueden encontrar una guía para primeros pasos con el programa. *Y en ese mismo lugar pueden aprender a calcular los parámetros Tielle-Small de sus altavoces que carezcan de ellos para simular con WinISD.*
También aquí.

Una hoja de datos de un altavoz de uso profesional con descripción de algunos parámetros involucrados en el diseño de recintos acústicos.

*Aclaración:* Acá venimos todos a aprender y a apoyarnos entre los compañeros de la comunidad. Yo no puedo hacerles todo el trabajo y es que tampoco soy perfecto y en el camino del conocimiento NUNCA se deja de aprender. Así que sepan disculpar los errores que cometa y si pueden corregirme o guiarme, por favor, háganlo.

Primer "Versus":

*B&C 12PLB76 Vs Eminence Delta Pro-12A Vs Peavey BWX SC-12 Neodymium

B&C 12PLB76

*

 

 


*
Parámetros

Eminence Delta Pro-12A



 

 



Parámetros

Peavey BWX SC-12 Neodymium



 



Parámetros




Capturas y resultados de simulación.

*La caja que se pretende realizar es Full Range 2x12". Volumen *Neto* de 102L ya sintonizada sin descontar volumen de altavoz ni refuerzos internos. Tampoco se tiene en cuenta cualquier tipo de amortiguamiento interno (Felpa o similar).

*>*En esta primera captura se puede apreciar el programa con su primer gráfica "Transfer Function Magnitude y las pestaña "Driver" de cada uno de los proyectos. En ésta se puede ver la respuesta en frecuencia simulada de los 3 altavoces. Pueden darse cuenta que todos los altavoces tienen una caída de F3 en 60Hz así que todavía sirve para aplicaciones de refuerzo sonoro. Más adelante verán la manera de mejorar esta respuesta en frecuencia. Acá lleva desventaja el altavoz de B&C, ya que su respuesta no es uniforme en un rango de frec. crítico. Todos los parámetros T/E fueron colocados a mano en el programa con el Editor ya que la base de datos está algo obsoleta.




(Click para ver en tamaño completo)
Tenemos F3 de 58Hz para Peavey, y 60Hz para Eminence y B&C.

*
>*En esta otra captura podemos ver el desplazamiento de fase de cada altavoz. Aún no tengo formada una noción completa de este parámetro y su relevancia en conjunto con un sistema de PA completo. También se acompaña los detalles de la pestaña "Box"





*
>*Acá, podemos ver el retraso de grupo entre cada altavoz en su recinto simulado. Entre menos retraso, mayor desempeño en general. Si no es así, se tiene que compensar con procesadores externos. Acá vemos que hay un pico de retraso con el B&C. Los demás se mantienen estables. Acá está también "Vents" la información sobre los puertos de sintonía, medidas y resonancia. Todo esto ajustable a voluntad.






*>*En esta otra podemos ver el SPL nominal generado por cada altavoz con la Sensibilidad de referencia proporcionada con el editor de WinISD, que al ser calculada en base a los parámetros proporcionados por el fabricante resulta un poco más real. 1W/1m





*
>*Aquí vemos gráficamente el parámetro *Xmax*, importante en el diseño de recintos acústicos de gran potencia, ya que este parámetro nos dará referencia a los márgenes de seguridad de operación del altavoz. Si no se respeta, perdemos toda respuesta lineal en el altavoz y más allá de él podemos encontrar la muerte mecánica del transductor. Está  con referencia a 1W de señal aplicada. Se muestra el Xmax del altavoz más dotado (B&C 5mm)






*>*En esta gráfica aplicamos 100W de potencia sobre el recinto para cada altavoz. Como pueden observar, el Xmax se dispara desde 40Hz hacia abajo. Acá en la simulación es aplicado ruido rosa (Al menos, hasta donde sé) Acá los altavoces están siendo sobre-excursionados y con peligro de daño mecánico y solo con 100W (Recuerden que es un 2x12"). En la vida real no encontramos ruido rosa en la música, pero aún en los pasajes musicales comunes encontramos frecuencias bajas que a altos niveles de potencia pueden llegar a excursionar demasiado el altavoz. Acá es donde el apoyo de un Filtro de Paso Alto (HPF) nos puede dar mayor margen de manejo de potencia sin sobre-excursión y mayor SPL al final.






*>*Gracias a la ayuda de los filtros electrónicos simulados del programa, podemos crear para cada altavoz un HPF Linkwitz-Riley de orden 4 (24db/oct) a 40Hz filtrando toda frecuencia subsónica residual y protegiendo los altavoces de sobre-excursión. Ahora, con los mismos 100W aplicados, tenemos mucho margen para aplicar más potencia y obtener más SPL. Todo en la vida tiene consecuencias, y al colocar el filtro tenemos un pequeño deslice en la respuesta en frecuencia inferior, como lo verán adelante.






*>*Ahora, con más margen Xmax, podemos aplicar más potencia a la simulación. Acá nos permite administrar 400W de señal para Peavey y Eminence, donde hay más incremento es en el sistema B&C, que con 500W estamos a décimas de mm por debajo del Xmax Declarado. Gracias al HPF, podemos obtener más SPL en un rango de frecuencias bajas perfectamente controladas. Acá vemos que más o menos B&C recupera terreno 






*>*En esta gráfica vemos ahora la ganancia con potencia aplicada en SPL con el HPF aplicado, si la comparamos con el primer gráfico vemos que hay una pequeña reducción en los "bajos" Pero aún hay manera de mejorar esta respuesta en frecuencia. Ya lo verán. 






*>*Hay una opción en el programa para experimentar y obtener cambios tanto positivos como negativos. Vemos que en la primera pestaña de proyecto (Driver) está una opción interesante. Agregar masa al cono. Esto de agregar masa al cono es una forma "económica" por así decirlo de lograr extensión en frecuencias bajas a costa de sacrificar ancho de banda y Xmax. En esta gráfica pueden apreciar como agregando masa a cada altavoz, su gráfica de función de magnitud de transferencia cambia notablemente, y de manera positiva. La extensión en bajos crece y se obtiene una respuesta mucho más uniforme en todos los altavoces, donde hay que levantarse del asiento es con el altavoz B&C, donde remonta de una manera espectacular y logra la mejor respuesta. 





F3 de cada altavoz es ahora para B&C de 55Hz, 59Hz para Eminence y 60Hz para Peavey aproximadamente. Es un cambio realmente importante. Aunque como sabemos, hay cambios que hay que revisar. Inclusive desconozco que más implica el agregar masa extra al cono de un altavoz... Aparte de la forma correcta de hacerlo.  (En serio ).
Si alguien tiene experiencia en el apartado de agregar masa al cono, será bienvenida su cátedra. 


*>*Ahora, con los cambios en la masa del cono, vemos que pasó con Xmax, como vemos en la gráfica, no cambió mucho el panorama.





Pero, esperen solo una milésima de segundo. ¿Vieron que pasó con el altavoz B&C?, ahora tiene 600W de señal aplicados y apenas está décimas por encima de su Xmax. Es aquí donde se nota la calidad Italiana de este altavoz, de los mejores alrededor del globo. Peavey y Eminence no se quedan atrás, pero es obvia la elección del ganador en este punto de la contienda. Peavey y Eminence desde USA y B&C desde Italia.

*
>*Aquí podemos ver como la gráfica se recupera para B&C y gracias a la potencia extra aplicada logra ponerse a nivel de los demás altavoces. Aún así, pueden notar que en términos de sensibilidad, Eminence y Peavey con 400W de señal aplicada pueden mantener un SPL estable y a la par de B&C pero con un poco menos de extensión de frecuencias bajas. Por si se lo preguntaban, el HPF aún está aplicado y sigue en 40Hz.






Por el momento, eso resume mi trabajo por el momento. A mi parecer, el claro ganador es *B&C* con su *12PLB76*. Logra la mejor extensión en bajos y una respuesta de frecuencia muy digna para refuerzo sonoro. Quizás al agregar masa al cono su alcance en frecuencias Medias se reduzca un poco, pero nada que algo de EQ solucione. Esto fue realizado en base a mi poca experiencia de uso y comprensión de los parámetros Tielle/Small de los altavoces.


Cualquier detalle en mi desliz informático que sea de alguna manera "Explicado de manera incorrecta" por favor, mencionela para no mal-informar a la comunidad.
Las capturas están tomadas con una resolución alta y visibles para todos, por favor, sepan disculpar si les carga lento. Al final, siempre cargará.
Términos y condiciones sujetos a cambios sin previo aviso. Soy un bot, pero aún los robots necesitamos horas de descanso así que no estaré siempre al pendiente del tema. La comunidad está totalmente invitada a enriquecer el tema. Y si no les gusta, pueden consultarlo con mi SPAS12.
Las imágenes aquí incluidas son propiedad de sus respectivos autores. Solo son usadas a modo de referencia.

Saludos al foro...


----------



## Deltaeco (May 17, 2012)

Muy bueno si señor, buena explicación del programa, ahora como siempre apuntarlo en la libreta para cuando tenga un ratico practicar con el  saludos¡¡


----------



## LoMax13CE (May 17, 2012)

Que aporte tan practico nos regalas. Entre a amazon.com y compare los precios y resulta lo siguiente:
B&C 12PLB76=178 U$
Eminence Delta Pro-12A= 120 U$
Peavey BWX SC-12 Neodymium= 187 U$, el mas caro, pero no el mejor segun tu simulacion Taca, que cosas, que bueno que existen presonas como tu que nos ayudan a los que tenemos menos conocimientos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2012)

Que tal compañeros, es un placer contribuir con la comunidad.

Vamos con otro.

*RFC L18P300

*







Acá vemos la entrada de los parámetros en el Programa. Veamos más adelante que puede ofrecer.



 
Acá vemos la primera gráfica con 120L y una sintonía de 45Hz. Nada mal para empezar. Veamos si podemos mejorar.





Acá vemos los parámetros del puerto del cajón, yo los puse así, no se me ocurrió otra medida , pero los invito a simular y cambiar a redondo u otra medida.* F3 a 43Hz*, típica respuesta en frecuencia de Woofers encajonados que encontramos en el mercado.

Vemos la respuesta de fase con la misma configuración.


 


Un ligero pico en el retraso de grupo, pero nada grave.

Acá tenemos SPL con 1W/1m con la sensibilidad calculada con WinISD, ésta es diferente a la que da el fabricante, así que váyanse acostumbrando. 





Vemos el Xmax con esa misma referencia de parámetros y potencia.





Acá es donde empieza lo bueno. Ya con potencia aplicada, vemos que Xmax se dispara. Es normal. Vemos que el altavoz no es cualquier cuchería berreta y expone calidad ante todo, con asombrosos 8mm de excursión, mantiene una sensibilidad buena. Normalmente un altavoz de gran excursión tiende a presentar una sensibilidad mediocre (92-96db) ésto dentro de los altavoces profesionales grandes.





Acá es donde nos apoyamos con un HPF seteado en 28Hz Linkwitz Riley @24db/oct.




Podemos ver como la excursión del cono está ahora controlada. Veamos ahora cuanta potencia es capaz ahora de proporcional el altavoz en su cajón.





Como pueden ver, ahora es capaz de soportar unos saludables 550W antes de salir de su zona lineal. Esto es excelente. Se nota la calidad de un altavoz con años en el "Standard" de la industria del audio profesional.

Ahora, veamos que tanto cambió la respuesta en frecuencia.





 

Ahora nos queda* F3 @ 46Hz* con un saludable SPL. Similar a muchos woofers que encontramos en el mercado. Acá tenemos la reducción de alcance en bajas frecuencias producto del crossover seteado en 28Hz. 120L provee un tamaño muy compacto. Ahora, veamos que más podemos sacar de este pequeño 

Cambiamos el volumen del recinto acústico a 145L con una sintonía de 45Hz, obtenemos lo siguiente:






Ahora, con unos litros más tenemos *F3 @ 44Hz*... Realmente poca ganancia en extensión de bajos y un aumento de volumen de 25L. Acá es donde les toca a ustedes perfeccionar el sistema. Para un PA sencillo y portátil, me quedaría con 120L. Si mi intención es más Pro y con más cajas para acompañar, quizás valga la pena incluso bajar a 42Hz a costa de menos potencia admisible por el Xmax.

SPL y Xmax al final del trabajo



 



Un poco pasado Xmax, pero nada que no pueda controlar ese tremendo RCF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sin duda, un altavoz *Recomendado* 






Saludos!


----------



## LoMax13CE (May 18, 2012)

Buenos dias Tacatomon, indiscutiblemente gracias  ya que poseo 2 de estos rcf, tengo unas preguntas a tu analisis (son tecnicas, solo pido aclaraciones a mi ignorancia).
1. Al agregar el Filtro cambias el valor de n=4, que es "n", y el valor de fc=28.00 Hz, de igual manera que es fc.
2. In la imagen final del SLP, veo que la curva llega hasta 124 con los 550 W que se le aumentaron, estos 124 son SLP? de ser asi, GUAAAAAAAAUUUUUU, que buena inversion hice.
3. Hablando de WinISD por que cambiastes en el "Choose Alignment" de "BB4/SBB4 (Super-)boom-box)" que queda por defecto a "QB3 Quasi-butterworth"


----------



## LoMax13CE (May 18, 2012)

Aqui nuevamente, segun el calculo de 120 Lt, con una ventilacion de 10cm x 5 cm (ajustada con otras dimensiones 7.1cm x 7.1 cm, tiene la misma area).


----------



## Tacatomon (May 18, 2012)

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Buenos dias Tacatomon, indiscutiblemente gracias  ya que poseo 2 de estos rcf, tengo unas preguntas a tu analisis (son tecnicas, solo pido aclaraciones a mi ignorancia).
> 1. Al agregar el Filtro cambias el valor de n=4, que es "n", y el valor de fc=28.00 Hz, de igual manera que es fc.
> 2. In la imagen final del SLP, veo que la curva llega hasta 124 con los 550 W que se le aumentaron, estos 124 son SLP? de ser asi, GUAAAAAAAAUUUUUU, que buena inversion hice.
> 3. Hablando de WinISD por que cambiastes en el "Choose Alignment" de "BB4/SBB4 (Super-)boom-box)" que queda por defecto a "QB3 Quasi-butterworth"



*"N" *viene siendo el número de orden de filtro. Filtro de orden 1 viene siendo 6db/oct. De orden 2 es 12db/oct y así hasta llegar a 24db/oct. Acá se habla de filtros pasivos, que viene siendo casi igual a los electrónicos.

*"Fc*" es la frecuencia de corte del filtro de paso alto. 28Hz.

Si, la imagen final indica el SPL nominal alcanzado en la simulación con la señal del programa.

Cambié el alineamiento de la caja ya que siempre he usado esa configuración. Dependiendo del altavoz, el alineamiento puede o no ser crítico en el desempeño final (Al menos, eso es lo que yo interpreto. He usado otros alineamientos, pero al final encuentro el resultado similar).

Saludos!

PS: Linda caja. esos RCF no decepcionarán!
PS2: Con que diseñas esos renders? Tengo que aprender!


----------



## LoMax13CE (May 18, 2012)

Amigo el 3D se hace con Sketchup, yo trabajo en el area de Dibujo Arquitectonico y tengo mas de 10 años de experiencia, pero en Audio estoy gateando....


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 20, 2012)

Tacatomón, con respecto a las curvas del Xmax, me parece que cuando se coloca el valor de potencia (en tu caso 100 W) el programa lo toma como si fuese una potencia lineal en todo el rango de frecuencias. Cabe recordar que gracias a la impedancia esto no ocurre así. Por lo tanto, habría que reconsiderar la simulación. Ya que, en frecuencias bajas la curva de impedancia tiende a subir y la potencia aplicada es menor. 

Carga un proyecto y observa la ventana de "Maximun Power".


----------



## Tacatomon (May 21, 2012)

La ventana de de "Maximum Power" indica la potencia eficaz máxima del altavoz respecto a la frecuencia.

Acá por ejemplo la captura del L18P300





La impedancia del sistema y como influye en la simulación se puede apreciar claramente en la ventana de impedancia y Xmax. Donde Xmax es menor, la impedancia es mínima y la potencia máxima
Lo que no entiendo es que hay que reconsiderar en la simulación, si respetando Xmax dentro de su límite, al igual que Pe y las frecuencias de operación, se asegura un funcionamiento del altavoz estable. Esa pestaña no la incluí, al igual que la velocidad del aire del puerto y otras más. Ya que no se me hacen relevantes en diseños comunes.

Si me explicaras mejor ese detalle, con gusto puedo corregir todas las simulaciones y compartirlas de nuevo.

Gracias por comentar Yoangel!

PS: Acá, en la pestaña Amplifier Apparent Load Power parece ser que ocurre lo que mencionas. Aún así tal como lo hace el programa, cada que uno cambia la potencia, se re-calcula Xmax para el nuevo valor. Acá la potencia siempre fue 550W y el HPF en 28Hz.





Y la impedancia


----------



## LoMax13CE (May 23, 2012)

Buenos dias Tacatomon, cuando necesites algo de Google Sketchup y Autocad, estoy a tu disposicion y para cualquier otro amigo, asi puedan hacer sus Cajas en 3Dimensiones, les adelanto que en youtube hay muchos tutores de este programa tan versatil para cualquier persona en este mundo.
Por otro lado Tacatomon, ahora quiero hacer el "HPF 28Hz Linkwitz Riley @24db/oct", introduje el valor de los 28 Hz, y obtengo los siguientes datos:

que hago con estos volores


----------



## detrakx (May 23, 2012)

Hola Taca, esta claro lo que dice Yoangel, la cosa es asi.
Si vas a la ventana de Maximum Power el programa indica la maxima potencia para dicha frecuencia.
Supongamos que tienes una etapa de 100W RMS, Impedancia 8 ohms, y un voltaje de 28,5vef.
Con esos valores, teniendo en cuenta las variaciones de la impedancia  respecto la frecuencia obtendrias el valor de potencia RMS para las  mismas.
Esto el programa no lo hace, toma los 100W RMS para todas las  frecuencias sin tener en cuenta la impedancia. (El programa ve siempre 8  ohms.)
Por ello los valores poco exagerados de Xmax a bajas frecuencias. Hay  que tener en cuenta que los bass reflex por debajo de la Fport se  desinflan y el cono excursiona como loco, de ahi el por que controlar el  xmax con un pasa altos.
Luego de corregir la potencia en base a la frecuencia, los filtros pasa  altos tienen que ser corregidos solo un poco segun mis simulaciones.

Puedes probar lo siguiente: pones de nuevo la ventana de "maximum power "  observas la potencia maxima para una frecuencia elegida, luego sin  tener filtros activados. pones el valor de potencia que viste en  "Signal". Ahora vas a la ventana  "Cone excursion" podras observar la  frecuencia de la cual elegiste la potencia es = xmax.

PD: seria buena idea comentar respecto a este bug del WinISD al autor  del programa. Y en versiones posteriores tenerlo solucionado. 
El profe EZ es un especialista en estos temas.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 23, 2012)

Mmm, estás haciendo un filtro pasivo en esa página. Yo creo que lo que necesitas en un crossover profesional.

Algo como esto: http://www.behringer.com/ES/Products/CX3400.aspx

Pero, si deseas hacerlo... Como buen DIY: http://sound.westhost.com/project09.htm
Ahí hasta vas a encontrar un programa que calcula los LPF y los HPF Linkwits-Riley a 12db/oct o 24db/oct.

También puedes usar la aplicación de Texas Instruments "FilterPro-Desktop".

Saludos!





detrakx dijo:


> Hola Taca, esta claro lo que dice Yoangel, la cosa es asi.
> Si vas a la ventana de Maximum Power el programa indica la maxima potencia para dicha frecuencia.
> Supongamos que tienes una etapa de 100W RMS, Impedancia 8 ohms, y un voltaje de 28,5vef.
> Con esos valores, teniendo en cuenta las variaciones de la impedancia  respecto la frecuencia obtendrias el valor de potencia RMS para las  mismas.
> ...




Ok, Ya voy entendiendo. 

Esto que mencionas, ¿es aún con el HPF? Por que, aún con 100W sin ningún HPF para cualquier altavoz este se va al caracho fácilmente. Bueno, tengo que analizarlo mejor.

Y pues, para ejemplos prácticos.

Acá las gráficas con referencia 70.07Hz y 760.5W



 

 



Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (May 23, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ok, Ya voy entendiendo.
> 
> Esto que mencionas, ¿es aún con el HPF? Por que, aún con 100W sin ningún HPF para cualquier altavoz este se va al caracho fácilmente. Bueno, tengo que analizarlo mejor.
> 
> ...



Exacto, estas empezando a descurbir el dark side del sonido de alta potencia.
Que simplemente con 100WRMS podes llegar al Xmax a cierta frecuencia, no creo que rompas una bestia de esas ya que tranquilamente puede excursionar 1". Sin embargo vas a distorcionar el sonido.
Es logico que si tenes un parlante que maneja 1000W pretendas aprovecharlo al maximo y es ahi donde necesitamos el pasa altos para atenuar las bajas frecuencias y poder aplicar mayor potencia en frecuencias donde el parlante pueda manejar y no exceda el xmax.

Segun tu ultima grafica, a las maximas potencias serian aprox:
 20Hz:  60W
 30Hz: 160W
 40Hz: 1000W
 63Hz: 700W

Si aplicamos una etapa de potencia a 700W entonces:

20Hz: 700W/60W =  10,67db (atenuar)
30Hz  700W/160W = 6.41 db (atenuar)
40Hz  700W/1000W = 1.55 db (se podria incrementar)
63Hz  700W/700W = 0db. (no hace falta atenuar)

Este ejemplo es sin tener en cuenta la impedancia. (Te falto poner ese dato).

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 23, 2012)

Bien bien, Ahí vamos.

La gráfica de Impedancia de esa simulación es ésta






A ver, acá es donde no entiendo muy bien del todo como puedo apoyarme más con la impedancia que muestra el programa para que la simulación sea más exacta.

Las simulaciones que he realizado, siempre las baso en los puntos siguientes.

>Sintonizar por arriba de Fs, lo más que se pueda, sin perjudicar mucho las expectativas del diseño y sin desperdicias las características del altavoz.
>Por ningún motivo hacer que el altavoz exceda en demasia su Xmax. Aplicando Filtros de Paso alta según el diseño (Para sub-sónicas o para medios/altos).

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (May 24, 2012)

Bueno, al parlante que simulas le aplicamos lo siguiente.

- Etapa de potencia 100W:
- Vef = 28.5v
- Impedancia Nominal = 8ohms

20Hz: 36 ohms. ; 28.5v /36ohms = 0.791A;  P= 28.5v x 0.791A= 22.56W
25Hz: 40 ohms. ; 28.5v /40ohms = 0.712A;  P= 28,5v x 0.712A= 20.3W
30Hz: 14 ohms. ; 28.5v /14ohms = 2.035A;  P= 28.5v x 2.035A= 58.01W
35Hz: 9 ohms.   ; 28.5v /9ohms  =  3.166A;  P= 28.5v x 3.166A= 90.25W
40Hz: 8 ohms.   ; 28.5v /8ohms  =  3.562A;  P= 28.5v x 3.562A= 101.5W  

Por lo tanto la atenuacion en db para cada frecuencia (teniendo en cuenta la impedancia) seria aproximadamente:

20Hz; (22.56W/100W) log x 10 = -6.46db 
25Hz; (20.3/100W) log x10 =      -6.92db
30Hz; (50W/100W) log x 10 =     -2.36db
35Hz; (90.25/100W) log x 10 =   -0.44db
40Hz; (100W/100W) log x 10 =    0db




Tacatomon dijo:


> Las simulaciones que he realizado, siempre las baso en los puntos siguientes.
> 
> >Sintonizar por arriba de Fs, lo más que se pueda, sin perjudicar  mucho las expectativas del diseño y sin desperdicias las características  del altavoz.
> >Por ningún motivo hacer que el altavoz exceda en demasia su Xmax.  Aplicando Filtros de Paso alta según el diseño (Para sub-sónicas o para  medios/altos).
> ...



 Que yo sepa la caja se sintoniza por debajo de la Fo del parlante. O por lo menos en la mayoria de los casos.
Algo que tambien me parece importante es que para los Sub de alta potencia es ubicar la Fde la caja entre los 20Hz y 30Hz. Siempre cuando los parametros T/s lo permitan de esta manera se evitan grandes xmax alrededor de estas frecuencias, que son las que mas fuerzan a la excursion.

Saludos.


----------



## LoMax13CE (May 25, 2012)

Hola como estan, detrakx gracias por tus puntos de vista (aun no les capto la idea, pero hare todo lo posible), Tacatomon, me recomiendas el Crossover electronico: CX3400, yo poseo un crossover Marca: Topp Pro, Modelo: TXO-234 MKII, Link: http://www.topppro.com/, (esta es la marca mas accesible en Nicaragua, despues esta Peavey, Ashley, Dbx, y otros mas caros), este Topp es o no inferior al que me recomiendas de Behringer. Y como vez el Ultra Drive Pro DCX2496.


----------



## LoMax13CE (May 25, 2012)

Hola les hare una consulta loca, como quedaria el RCF L18P300, en este bafle:

La misma Caja con ventilacion:

Vista Posterior


----------



## Tacatomon (May 25, 2012)

detrakx dijo:


> Bueno, al parlante que simulas le aplicamos lo siguiente.
> 
> - Etapa de potencia 100W:
> - Vef = 28.5v
> ...




Ok, Copiado, cuando tenga un tiempito veo la forma de darle este feedback al autor del programa para que que se puede hacer. Por lo de los puntos de diseño, al menos así lo he hecho con multitud de recintos acústicos y nunca me han decepcionado.
Y pues, a seguir simulando con los datos con impedancia 

Acá un par de Peavey BW Old School con éste método.





LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola como estan, detrakx gracias por tus puntos de vista (aun no les capto la idea, pero hare todo lo posible), Tacatomon, me recomiendas el Crossover electronico: CX3400, yo poseo un crossover Marca: Topp Pro, Modelo: TXO-234 MKII, Link: http://www.topppro.com/, (esta es la marca mas accesible en Nicaragua, despues esta Peavey, Ashley, Dbx, y otros mas caros), este Topp es o no inferior al que me recomiendas de Behringer. Y como vez el Ultra Drive Pro DCX2496.



Ese crossover no está nada mal. Está casi a nivel del Behringer. Solo que el corte subsónico en este crossover es de 25Hz, un poco menos que el de la simulación a 28Hz. Y mira que varía con tan solo 3Hz. Verifica Xmax como cambia en esos casos.

Si pudieses conseguir el Ultra Drive Pro, tendrías todos esos problemas resueltos!  

Por último, no puedo ayudarte con esa caja... No sabría que aconsejarte.  Mira, si fuese planos como estos http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=186horn Ahí mismo el diseñador te indica que altavoces puedes usar sin comprometer ni rendimiento ni altavoz.

Si tienes más datos sobre esa caja, puedes buscar que Altavoz usa, así con sus parámetros puedes encontrar uno parecido. Ya que el L18P300 está recomendado para Reflex y BandPass.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 24, 2012)

Y, para seguir hablando del tema.

Si se dieron cuenta en mis simulaciones, se obtienen mejores resultados agregando masa al cono.

¿Tiene alguna forma en específico para agregar masa al cono de un altavoz?
Compartan sus ideas.

Yo más o menos imagino una.
Con una báscula electrónica, monto el altavoz completo. Me dará (Por decir un ejemplo) 3.582kg.
Mi idea para agregar 8gr más al cono del altavoz es con Resistol blanco común y silvestre. Hacer puntos concéntricos y simétricos en el cono a lo largo de todas las ventilas de la canasta del altavoz. Al secar el resistol, quedará unido sin problema al cono y agregando la masa necesaria. De igual manera, si se desea quitar, al ser puntos (Casi bolitas si se quisiera) se podrían quitar sin mucho esfuerzo y sin dañar el cono. Al final, después de varios días de agregar y dejar secar puntos de pegamento, la bascula me dará 3.590kg.

Como aclaración, el hacer ésto, implica de antemano tener un cajón bass-reflex bien controlado y medido con micrófono. De antemano, si se van a hacer modificaciones como ésta, lo que más espera ver uno es el cambio en la respuesta del conjunto. No solo de las simulaciones vive el hombre.

Por lo del tema de la corrección de las simulaciones, aún no me he puesto en contacto con el autor del programa. Veré en las siguientes semanas la manera de hacerle llegar el trabajo que hemos hecho para que analice y nos diga que puede hacer.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 25, 2012)

Ojo Tacatomon con lo de agregar masa al cono que esto influye en muchas cosas y no solo en la respuesta de baja frecuencia.Si bien, en baja frecuencia podes tener alguna mejora (y no siempre es así ya vamos a ver por que) en alta frecuencia al agregar masa las distorsiones lineales empeoran bastante, el problema es que no solo las distorsiones lineales pueden empeorar sino también las alineales, tales como CSD y distorsión armónica, entonces, hay que meter todo en la balanza y analizar si conviene o no agregar masa (midiendo y experimentando). Esto no seria un problema si vas a usar el woofer hasta 120hz, pero como son de 12´´ supongo que son para dos vías, donde seguro se los exige hasta 1500hz...Y volviendo a la zona de baja frecuencia, si bien en la respuesta en frecuencia podemos tener una mejora, en las distorsiones alineales puede estar pasando todo lo contrario y como las distorsiones lineales se pueden corregir pero las otras no... hay que pensarlo dos veces antes de meter masa ya que puede terminar sonando mal, principalmente si la distorsión armónica llega a valores escuchables.Ojo, no estoy diciendo que no agreguen masa al cono, estoy diciendo que para hacerlo necesitan medir con bastante precisión para ver si el resultado es mejor o peor, analizado solo las distorsiones lineales con WinISD es imposible saberlo.Por supuesto, luego de añadir masa hay que medir los T/S de nuevo y diseñar la caja en base a estos nuevos valores que vamos a obtener.

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Jul 26, 2012)

Al agregar masa el cono baja la f de resonancia, lo sabran todos aquellos que en algun momento hallan relevado los parametros de los parlantes. 
Para el caso de baja frecuencia al ser el cono mas pesado, al motor del parlante necesitara mas fuerza para moverlo. Eso siginifica menos eficiencia.A la vez la suspension tendra que hacer hacer mas esfuerzo de lo normal para frenar el cono, es probable que se incremente la resistencia mecanica, por ende perdidas en calor. 
En fin sacrificar sensibilidad por ganar un poco mas de respuesta en bajas F. 

Saludos


----------



## LuisTesla (Jul 28, 2012)

Creo que tambien esta el tema, de en que sectores del cono se agregara la masa. Hace unos dias me encontre con esta web...

http://www.speakerdesign.net/midrange_tweaks/kef/f15/kef_midwoofer.html


----------



## LoMax13CE (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola Tacatomon, agradezco tu tiempo para simular los RCF, tengo una consulta que pasaria si al Famoso Cubo 18, se le agrega el detalle de las Gafas o el Ocho de las Cervin Vega?
A como lo Muestro en la Imagen, lo otro este cubo que tipo (orden) de bafle seria?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Ene 10, 2013)

Taca,simulate el 18LW1400 de 18Sound vas a ver lo que da,yo tengo un par y es un parlante increible,los Italianos la tienen muy clara con los parlantes de eso no hay duda...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2013)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Taca,simulate el 18LW1400 de 18Sound vas a ver lo que da,yo tengo un par y es un parlante increible,los Italianos la tienen muy clara con los parlantes de eso no hay duda...



El otro día estaba simulando un 18LW1400... No me convenció del todo la respuesta ala hora de aplicar filtros, se deslizaba algo mal la curva hacia 80Hz... En fin, Quizás no le dí el tiempo para ajustarlo bien bien. Pero, ese modelo es muy conocido en todo el mundo por lo versátil que resulta en cajas Horn y en Reflex. Me hago un tiempo y saco mis conclusiones.

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## javierbrite (Abr 2, 2013)

Aqui los parametros de B&C 18PS100 si alguien me da una mano para simular
Fs:30 Hz
Re:5 Ω
Qes:0.41
Qms:4.6
Qts:0.39
Vas:245.0 dm^3

Datos de la pagina http://www.bcspeakers.com/products/lf-driver-fe/18-0/18ps100


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola!

He trabajado un poco con ese altavoz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Acá tengo algunos resultados

Primero, Una caja compacta, de no mas de 145L, la primera impresión fue ver un altavoz muy manejable en bajas frecuencias. Como contrapartida, es poco eficiente en ese rango. Pero está balanceado en cuanto a su potencia y la respuesta a la que puede bajar.












Detalle de los puertos, sin ninguna ecualización...





Parámetros Varios (Están explicados en el primer mensaje del tema)










































Acá ya empezamos a ver por la Xmax del altavoz a altas potencias y el agregado de un filtro HP para evitar la sobre-excursión.







Filtro Aplicado con 400W
http://i.imgur.com/XuAyNFR.png


El cambio de respuesta en frecuencia debido al filtro HP, Nada extremo el cambio. Sigue teniendo una curva muy buena en el rango en que será usado.

http://i.imgur.com/cHL4C5w.png

http://i.imgur.com/2bjkee3.png

A Máxima potencia permisible por el altavoz

http://i.imgur.com/5cH5FwI.png

Así queda la curva

http://i.imgur.com/zDCxsqB.png


Nada mal, en serio. Es un B&C. Destaca por tener un gran alcance en Bajas frecuencias pero sin ningún filtro aplicado.

No sé cual será la aplicación que deseas, pero esto se aproxima al uso para un sistema de sonido Semi-Pro, Donde se desea altos niveles de SPL sin mucha extensión de bajos.
Si lo quisieras para un Sub, tendrías que hacer mas grande la caja y bajar el HPF a filtro Subsónico, cerca de 20Hz.

Te dejo el Link de las capturas y el altavoz para el WinISD y saques tus propios alineamientos de caja.

http://imgur.com/a/AOUOw#0

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nkfp7ogwwb0umf8

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## javierbrite (Abr 5, 2013)

Gracias Tacatomon si como vos decis, el uso es semi profesional analizo bien tu materia l te consulto


----------



## LoMax13CE (Oct 21, 2014)

Estimado Tacatomon, en el foro Bafles hechos en casa, tu publicaste que le decias adios a los bafles Cerwin vega y a los Bass Reflex, esto debido a que ya probaste lo que es el Cubo Sub, mi consulta seria:
Es posible calcular este bafle con el programa WinIsd, como se haria?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 21, 2014)

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Estimado Tacatomon, en el foro Bafles hechos en casa, tu publicaste que le decias adios a los bafles Cerwin vega y a los Bass Reflex, esto debido a que ya probaste lo que es el Cubo Sub, mi consulta seria:
> Es posible calcular este bafle con el programa WinIsd, como se haria?



No.

No es posible simular un diseño híbrido como el Cubo en el WinISD.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2014)

Para ese tipo de simulaciones podés *usar este software (Hornresp)*... pero aprender a usarlo tiene su trabajito...


----------



## edwindj (Oct 28, 2014)

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Estimado Tacatomon, en el foro Bafles hechos en casa, tu publicaste que le decias adios a los bafles Cerwin vega y a los Bass Reflex, esto debido a que ya probaste lo que es el Cubo Sub, mi consulta seria:
> Es posible calcular este bafle con el programa WinIsd, como se haria?



Buenas amigo tacatomon osea que los cubos para tu gusto te quedas con los cubos y dejas los cerwin vega y bass reflex.


----------



## necomas (Jul 1, 2016)

Hola estoy buscando los parametros del transductor EVM 15B 200 wats 8 Ohms


----------



## necomas (Jul 4, 2016)

Hola, les cuento que tengo la oportunidad de comprar 4 transductores electro voice 15B, en las cajas en las que se encuentran son de madera aglomeradas como de 15 mm y estan un estropeadas. consegui los parametros y los cargo en el winisd y al final me da un cartel diciendo mas o menos que los datos estan mal cargados, pero observo que a medida que los cargo, los datos que el programa calcula son correctos con los que tendria que cargar y me dice que revise el html de ayuda, pero en mi PC no esta y no lo encuebtro en la red, ¿Alguien lo tiene así veo donde me equivoco? Desde ya gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2016)

necomas dijo:


> Hola, les cuento que tengo la oportunidad de comprar 4 transductores electro voice 15B, en las cajas en las que se encuentran son de madera aglomeradas como de 15 mm y estan un estropeadas. consegui los parametros y los cargo en el winisd y al final me da un cartel diciendo mas o menos que los datos estan mal cargados, pero observo que a medida que los cargo, los datos que el programa calcula son correctos con los que tendria que cargar y me dice que revise el html de ayuda, pero en mi PC no esta y no lo encuebtro en la red, ¿Alguien lo tiene así veo donde me equivoco? Desde ya gracias.


El WinISD tiene una forma bastante particular de cargar los parámetros... y no consiste en cargar los T/S sino comenzar por los parámetros físicos.
Cuando te dice que "revises la ayuda" no habla de ningun HTML y además aparece un botoncito que si le haces click te lleva a la página de ayuda que necesitas.


----------



## necomas (Jul 4, 2016)

Gracias Dr. voy a seguir probando.

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
Bueno, fui agregando los datos mecánicos de los que dispongo y voy guardando para ver donde aparece el error. Llego hasta aquí, tengo los parametros de Qes - Qms - Qts y Fs pero donde los guardo aparece el error y no se como se hace para poder ver la curva inpedance Phace. si alguien tiene un ratito le agradezco de ante mano. GRACIAS


----------



## necomas (Jul 5, 2016)

bien, perseverando llegue hasta aca, si alguien me puede ayudar opinando si la data que cargue es correcta, corresponde a un transductor electro voice 15B. desde ya gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2016)

Como te salieron los T/S en comparación con los de *este datasheet*???
La Fs de esos parlantes ronda los 40Hz y la sintonía de tu caja está en 17Hz... por debajo de la Fs. Por el tamaño de la caja (graaaande) es probable que funcione... pero no me arriesgaría.
Leé el datasheet que te pasé arriba.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 6, 2016)

Una cosa a tener en cuenta SON LAS UNIDADES !! Fijate que las que cargas esten en las mismas que las del WinIsd ( algunas suelen NO estarlo )


----------



## necomas (Jul 6, 2016)

se agradece Dr., el link de la data me lleva a una página de error.
Mi data la fui juntando, hay un hilo donde se subiernos parametros de distintos transductores y hay uno que es un exccel donde allí estaban y otros de EV. para AntonioAA: si, tambien tengo la mala costumbre de poner un punto por una coma.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 6, 2016)

necomas dijo:


> se agradece Dr., el link de la data me lleva a una página de error.
> Mi data la fui juntando, hay un hilo donde se subiernos parametros de distintos transductores y hay uno que es un exccel donde allí estaban y otros de EV. para AntonioAA: si, tambien tengo la mala costumbre de poner un punto por una coma.



No solo eso , sino las unidades ( y en el winisd cuesta leerlas ) ....


----------



## Rush (Jul 20, 2016)

Al poner los t/s de mis parlantes en WinISD para simular una caja ventilada me sale que el tubo que debo introducir en una caja de 800ml un tubo de 600cm de largo :loco:

Mi duda es ¿Estoy haciendo algo mal?, ¿O simplemente las dimensiones no se prestan para una caja porteada? ¿Deberé dejarme de caprichos y meterla en una sellada y fin?

AntonioAA me había comentado algo sobre "cuestiones de escala" pero no sé bien cómo se interpretaría eso a la hora de simular un recinto acústico.

les dejo los T/S y una imagen:

Harman/Kardon eMac speakers

Fs  = 102.89 Hz
Re  = 6.70 ohms[dc]
Le  = 87.40 uH
L2  = 101.68 uH
R2  = 3.06 ohms
Qt  = 0.84
Qes = 1.24
Qms = 2.54
Mms = 2.35 grams
Rms = 0.600536 kg/s
Cms = 0.001018 m/N
Vas = 0.13 liters
Sd= 9.62 cm^2
Bl  = 2.866421 Tm
ETA = 0.01 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 73.35 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 1.75 grams
Diameter= 3.50 cm


----------



## elucches (Jul 20, 2016)

La longitud del tubo es proporcional a su área, e inversamente proporcional al cuadrado de la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja (frecuencia de sintonía) y al volumen de la caja.
Verás cómo se reduce la longitud al poner 1 cm de diámetro de ventana (la baja potencia permite usar ventanas más estrechas). Pero seguramente tendrás también que pedir menos extensión en la respuesta en baja frecuencia (no sé cómo porque nunca usé WinISD).


----------



## jorger (Jul 21, 2016)

Rush dijo:


> Al poner los t/s de mis parlantes en WinISD para simular una caja ventilada me sale que el tubo que debo introducir en una caja de 800ml un tubo de 600cm de largo :loco:
> 
> Mi duda es ¿Estoy haciendo algo mal?, ¿O simplemente las dimensiones no se prestan para una caja porteada? ¿Deberé dejarme de caprichos y meterla en una sellada y fin?
> 
> ...


El winisd por defecto te pone para el puerto un diámetro de 10cm. Tan sencillo como cambiarlo. Lo que no sé es por qué le pusiste 6.8cm.

Como norma básica el diámetro del puerto debe ser inferior al diámetro del cono del altavoz.
Puedes poner un diámetro de 1cm. Dada la reducida área efectiva del cono y la excursion lineal que tampoco será muy grande (típicamente entre 1 y 1.2mm pico) no creo que la vocidad del aire sea muy alta para un puerto de 1cm. Con lo que no tendrías problemas de turbulencias ni soplidos. En cualquier caso fíjate que no pase de 20m/s.

A otra cosa. Viendo el gráfico le metiste una sintonía muy baja.. trata de subirla si quieres una respuesta mas plana, porque ahí se ve muy fea. No esperes que un altavoz como ese baje más allá de los 70Hz como mucho y siendo optimistas.
Pd: Yo optaría por la sellada.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 21, 2016)

Rush dijo:


> Al poner los t/s de mis parlantes en WinISD para simular una caja ventilada me sale que el tubo que debo introducir en una caja de 800ml un tubo de 600cm de largo :loco:
> 
> Mi duda es ¿Estoy haciendo algo mal?, ¿O simplemente las dimensiones no se prestan para una caja porteada? ¿Deberé dejarme de caprichos y meterla en una sellada y fin?
> 
> ...



Estimado: Como ya te dijeron , esa frecuencia de sintonia no sirve , debe ser mas alta , cercana a la Fs . Eso acortará el tubo de sintonia . 
Otra forma es aumentando su diametro . 
Las cajas pequeñas tienden a necesitar tubos mas largos , pero eso no se puede solucionar .

Lo que veo que no entiendes aun es el concepto de UNIDADES !! 
Ejemplo : si un objeto que tienes pesa 0,8 kg ... esto equivale a 800 g !!! por tanto lo que te digo es que te fijes como te pide que ingreses los datos el winisd y controles con las que te da el Arta ... me explico ahora ??


----------



## sheik330 (Jul 23, 2016)

hola amigos, tengo rato siguiendo el foro y he realizado muchos proyectos aqui presentes, pero en cuanto a cajas estoy mal y me parece excelente este hilo.
consegui un JBL GT5 12" y quiero fabricar mi propio subwoofer para la sala de mi casa pero me digeron que la caja que viene recomendada en el manual no me servira, por que esta diseñada para auto. Por tal motivo me gustaria me pudieran ayudar a fabricar dcha caja, de antemano muchas gracias.
PD: anexo los datos del speaker.
http://www.hobbielektronika.hu/forum/files/26/2629c334b08429f867329346c0a269c2.pdf


----------



## Darusama (Oct 17, 2016)

y cuando el parlante no esta dentro de la base de datos, que datos son los basicos a buscar y/o ingresar para archivar el nuevo parlante ?   por que como no todos los datos los entrega el fabricante es complicado para quien no maneja esa nomenclatura

saludos


----------



## ams365 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hola que tla, estoy en le proceso de hacer una caja de graves y no entiendo que significa el "Choose Alignment" ni tampoco se cual seleccionar porque no entiendo que es.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2020)

Fijate acá: Technical and Reference Information - DIY Audio, Speakers, Electronics
Busca los papers de Small y los de Thiele que hablan de "vented boxes". En uno de ellos explican los "alignments" que basicamente tienen que ver con el tipo de respuesta de la funcion de transferencia del conjunto caja+parlante.

Y acá está resuelta la misma pregunta que estas haciendo:


			Winisd choose alignment - Google Search


----------



## ams365 (Jun 19, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate acá: Technical and Reference Information - DIY Audio, Speakers, Electronics
> Busca los papers de Small y los de Thiele que hablan de "vented boxes". En uno de ellos explican los "alignments" que basicamente tienen que ver con el tipo de respuesta de la funcion de transferencia del conjunto caja+parlante.
> 
> Y acá está resuelta la misma pregunta que estas haciendo:
> ...


uau se nota que dominas el ingles 
Hare un esfuerzo a ver que entiendo gracias compi


----------

